# Cycles Provided



## MiMuscle (Dec 17, 2015)

My partner and I are looking for a houseboy/muscleboy.  We want a promising young bodybuilder, age 18-29, with good genetics for growth and the will to succeed.  We want to roid up our boy and make him HUGE.  Housing in Ann Arbor, food, supplements, training, gear provided free.  In return we need help with cooking and cleaning.  Our current houseboy is moving out Friday. (He's been a student and his degee is finished.) The arrangement worked out very well with him, but we need a replacement.  This could start as soon as January.  This is a legitimate offer and could be a good opportunity for the right guy.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 17, 2015)

Wtf did I just read?


----------



## bvs (Dec 17, 2015)

Dafaq? Does it involve poking in the butthole as well?


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 17, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Wtf did I just read?



Sounds like a couple of queers are looking for a new asshole.


----------



## Angrybird (Dec 17, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA......gay


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 17, 2015)

Lol wtf... Weirdos


----------



## DF (Dec 17, 2015)

Fukn mods!  I wanted this job!  Assholes!


----------



## Redrum1327 (Dec 17, 2015)

Isn't this the 2nd time we've seen PP-touchers like these guys post something like this ?


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 17, 2015)

DF said:


> Fukn mods!  I wanted this job!  Assholes!



I already got it.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 17, 2015)

bvs said:


> Dafaq? Does it involve poking in the butthole as well?



You would be poked in the butthole more than a Pinkbear voodoo doll


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 17, 2015)

Oh Tiller...oh you...


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 17, 2015)

Houseboy lol wow


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 17, 2015)

Lmao awesome


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 17, 2015)

Probably the strangest post I've read yet


----------



## bronco (Dec 17, 2015)

Redrum1327 said:


> Isn't this the 2nd time we've seen PP-touchers like these guys post something like this ?



Yes atleast 2 times I've read this same post. Honestly I'm surprised no one has taken him up on this Offer


----------



## blackpantherusmc (Dec 17, 2015)

Did I just read that right? Is this classifieds for homo's? Wtf!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 17, 2015)

You'd be surprised how many BBers make it to the pro ranks by being "houseboys".

Great Post!


----------



## anewguy (Dec 17, 2015)

Um, I wonder if this was serious lol.  Kind of seems legit.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 17, 2015)

Where do I turn in my application for the gay boy position?


----------



## snake (Dec 17, 2015)

You never hear them asking for a big ass power lifters with a beard do you?


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 17, 2015)

snake said:


> You never hear them asking for a big ass power lifters with a beard do you?



They only want ones that look like Justin Beaver so it looks like two queers humped and made another little queer and now its one big happy queer family.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 17, 2015)

snake said:


> You never hear them asking for a big ass power lifters with a beard do you?



Why do you think I jumped ship? Buncha queeeeers...


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 17, 2015)

One of my associates just told me that Snake is on a flight to Ann Arbor right now....weird???


----------



## snake (Dec 17, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> One of my associates just told me that Snake is on a flight to Ann Arbor right now....weird???



Just landed!


----------



## AjSam (Dec 17, 2015)

WTH! 
I read that and blew coffee out my nose all over the screen!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 17, 2015)

Gk needs a new job. Someone shoot him this link


----------



## Seeker (Dec 17, 2015)

Free jewce, free room and board, all you can eat, supps, training, workout gear, get HUGE at no cost! All you have to do is clean house and let a couple gays jerk off while you pose for them.  Someone should jump on that. Not me, I'm too old.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 17, 2015)

What the hell did I just read hahahaha what.... Someone is out there, going through a series of... Man servants.... And just juicing their brains out lmaoooo like you can't make that up


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 17, 2015)

Thought this would been a gig of a lifetime for the lucky one lmao. Imagine that....


----------



## Lilo (Dec 17, 2015)

no ladies huh. That's it, I'm suing


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 17, 2015)

DF said:


> Fukn mods!  I wanted this job!  Assholes!



They'll make a man out of you yet...rofl


----------

